# Cameras



## ellroy (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi,

There have been some awesome pics on the forum lately and I was wondering what camera's you guys use.

I just got a Fuji finepix s5500 as a 30th birthday present, not sure if I'll be able to take close ups like the one's I've seen on here but I'm well chuffed with it anyway!

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Matt W (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, my dad did all my mantis pics( http://www.mantidforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1248 , more pics on the 2nd page of that post!) using his pride and joy, a Canon EOS 20D, u don't want to know how much he has spent on lenses :? hehe

Thx

Matt


----------

